# Bếp từ nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ Ý Giovani G-270SD có đặc điểm nào đáng mua nhất?



## MoonLight (28/5/18)

*Bếp từ nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc từ Ý là một trong dòng bếp từ chất lượng hàng đầu, vậy Giovani G-270SD có đặc điểm nào khiến người dùng chọn mua?*

Bếp từ nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc châu Âu như Đức, Ý, Tây Ban Nha là những lựa chọn hàng đầu khi nhắc đến bếp điện từ lắp đặt âm hiện đại và cao cấp với các công nghệ tiên tiến hàng đầu cho hiệu năng cao an toàn và tính thẩm mỹ tuyệt vời. Bếp từ Giovani G-270SD  chính là một trong những mẫu bếp từ như vậy khi sở hữu nhiều ưu điểm “mê hoặc” các bà nội trợ  :

*Bếp từ nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc Italia Giovanni G-270SD có thiết kế sang trọng*
Thiết kế của bếp từ Giovani G-270SD sang trọng và cao cấp nhờ linh kiện nhập khẩu từ Đức với mặt kính Schott Ceran, cấu tạo từ gốm thủy tinh cao cấp, có thể chịu nhiệt cao lên đến 1000 độ C, chịu được va đập mạnh và khả năng kháng sốc nhiệt là 750 độ C. Bảng điều khiển cảm ứng dạng ẩn với thanh trượt slide toát lên vẻ đẹp hiện đại, tinh tế, trang nhã và đặc biệt là dễ sử dụng hơn các dạng phím bấm ở các dòng bếp khác.





Khung vỏ bếp từ Giovanni G-270SD được làm bằng thép không gỉ cao cấp, giúp gia tăng hiệu quả chịu lực trên bếp, thích nghi với khí hậu nóng ẩm của việt nam, chống oxi hóa, bảo vệ linh kiện điện tử bên trong bếp một cách tốt nhất

*Tính năng thông minh trên bếp từ Giovanni G-270SD*
Thuộc dòng bếp từ đôi, giovani G-270SD gồm 2 vùng từ trên cùng 1 thiết bị, bếp có chức năng booster nấu nhanh cho công suất lên cực đại chỉ với một phím bấm. Công nghệ cảm ứng từ hiện đại trên bếp từ Giovani G-270SD giúp cho bếp từ nấu nướng thông minh không cần điều chỉnh chủ động nhờ có cảm ứng nồi nấu trên bếp. Bếp từ chỉ hoạt động khi có nồi nấu vừa tiết kiệm điện lại vừa an toàn.

Bàn phím điều khiển thông minh của bếp từ Giovanni G-270SD được thiết kế theo dạng trượt slide cực nhạy cho  vùng điều khiển được gọn gàng, khoa học
Chức năng booster nấu nhanh là điểm nhấn nổi bật nhất trên các dòng bếp từ nhập khẩu châu Âu, với thương hiệu đến từ Ý, bếp từ nhập khẩu nguyên chiếc này cũng trang bị chức năng này với công suất tối đa lên tới 3800W cho mỗi bếp, cực kỳ mạnh mẽ vượt qua các dòng bếp từ thông thường khác.

Tính năng hẹn giờ nấu trên bếp từ Giovani G-270SD có thể cài độc lập những khoảng thời gian khác nhau cho từng vùng nấu, với dải thời gian dài, linh hoạt trong quá trình sử dụng.

_

_
_Bếp từ Ý Giovani G-270SD có tốt không ?_​
*Những tính năng an toàn của bếp từ đôi Giovani G-270SD*
Bếp từ đôi Giovani G-270SD được trang bị tính năng an toàn cho người dùng sự yên tâm tuyệt đối khi sử dụng bếp cũng như việc lắp đặt bếp âm cho căn hộ gia đình bạn. Chức năng tự ngắt bếp giúp cho bếp từ hoạt động an toàn ngay cả khi bạn quên tắt đồng thời tiết kiệm điện tối đa nhờ bếp có khả năng nhận diện nồi nấu và chỉ hoạt động khi phát hiện nồi trên bếp. Hệ thống bảo vệ quá nhiệt và quá áp được thiết lập trên bếp giúp cho bếp hoạt động an toàn dù công suất và tần suất sử dụng cao. Chế độ khóa trẻ em giúp cho bếp giữ được chế độ hoạt động ổn định không cần người trông mà không bị trẻ em nghịch ngợm vô tình động chạm vào.

*Thông số kỹ thuât của sẩn phẩm:*
Nguồn điện mà bếp sử dụng: 220V/50W
Kính thước mặt kính (mm) : 700 x 400
Kích thước cắt đá (mm) : 660 x 335
Công suất:  max 3800W

Những ưu điểm nổi bật trên của bếp từ đôi Giovani G- 270SD cho thấy độ vượt trội cả về thiết kế thẩm mỹ cao cấp và chức năng sử dụng với công suất cao so với các mẫu bếp từ đôi khác sản xuất tại nước thứ 3, cho khả năng nấu nướng nhanh, phù hợp với mức giá trong tầm giá 12 – 15 triệu đồng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

